# Verzweifelt



## Meery (20. März 2010)

Hallo, 

ich heiße Astrid und bin neu hier, ich habe letzten Sommer ein Haus mit Teich gekauft, der Teich war sehr runtergekommen, eine dichte Schicht Blätter u.s.w. waren auf dem Teich, nachdem ich diese Schicht abgetragen habe und auch die Uferzonen ein wenig gereinigt habe, wollte ich eigentlich mit einem Schlammsauger auch noch den Untergrund säubern, aber das ging leider nicht, da dort warscheinlich sehr viele Kieselsteine liegen und diese den Schlammsauger immer sofort verstopft haben.

Eine Pumpe oder sowas habe ich nicht, denke ich jedenfalls, einen Bachlauf habe ich mit einem kleinen Teich ziemlich am Ende, ist so ein Plastikteil. Dann ist da noch ein Fass in dem Watte ist dort wird das Wasser glaube ich auch noch ein wenig gefiltert, bitte nicht lachen, ist mein erster Teich.

Im Sommer dann habe ich auch viele __ Frösche bei mir am Teich begrüßen können, das Wasser war nicht an allen Tagen glasklar, aber an den meisten.

Hups mein Teich ist zirka 25 Meter lang und zirka 4-5 Meter breit.
An der tiefsten Stelle ist er wohl 1,60 m

Nun nach dem harten Winter ist der Teich eisfrei, aber das Wasser ist milchig und stinkt, die paar Fische sind warscheinlich auch alle tod, waren 10 Stück oder so.

Ich habe nun den Bachlauf gestartet, aber es stinkt und stinkt und an den Seiten und auf dem Boden ist eine schwarze Schicht die noch mehr stinkt.

Ich habe Rohrschilf und ganz tolle Seerosen in dem Teich, sogar eine kleine Insel voller Seerosen.

Was mache ich nun?

Helfen __ Muscheln, die ich kaufen könnte?

Oder wirklich alles Wasser raus und neues rein?

Nachher stelle ich noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich rein

Wo er noch schön war.

GlG
Astrid


----------



## maritim (20. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

hallo astrid,

die anderen user werden dir sicher bald mit rat un tat zur seite stehen.

sei bitte so nett und beteilige dich an der umfrage.
vielleicht kann man nach der auswertung der umfrage, in den kommenden wintern verluste vermeiden.


----------



## ron (20. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

:willkommen zu uns Astrid,

Das Problem was du hast, hat wie du selbst schon eingesehen hast, ist das organische Material, was auf dem Boden liegt. Durch den strengen Winter hat eine dicke Eisschicht den Zugang von Sauerstoff verhindert.

Um aber einen guten Rat geben zu können musste man etwas mehr wissen. Mit Wasseraustausch wäre es nicht einfach so getan, weil dadurch nicht die Ursache behoben wird. Ausserdem reden wir da von sehr grosse Mengen.  Dass du den Inhalt mit 2000 ltr. angegeben hast, muss wohl einen Irrtum sein. 70.000 ltr wäre vielleicht eher angebracht.

Wenn du ein paar Bilder einstellen könntest, wäre es bestimmt einfacher für die andere User etwas zur Lösung beizutragen.



LG

Ron


----------



## plech26 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

hi astrid

am besten glaub ich wäre es den teich leer zu pumpen den mulm ( das ist der dreck am boden )
zu entfernen und neu zu füllen zum füllen bei dieser grösse würde ich beim wasserversorger nach nem sogenannten "standrohr" anfragen da zahlst du nur das zuwasser und nicht auch noch das abwasser dieses standrohr schliest du an einen hydranten an
und bei dieser teichgrösse würde ich über einen filtergraben nachdenken nach dem naturagart konzept klappt bei mir sehr gut oder du kaufst dir einen passenden filter da wirst du aber arm bei
dritte möglichkeit kein filter das wäre dann ein naturteich wobei du nach ein paar jahren wieder das jetzige problem hättest
wie auch immer der dreck muss erst mal raus

gruss michael


----------



## ebo (20. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hallo.

Und setze bitte nicht direkt wieder Fische ein. Schau dass du erst einmal Grund in den Teich bekommst. Vor allen Dingen den "Mist" raus. 

Wasser ablassen und den ganzen Schmodder raus.

Dann musst du dir überlegen was du selber willst. Fische oder keine. Usw.

So ein Teich bedarf der Pflege. Ob mit oder ohne Fische. Ansonsten kannst ihn gleich zukippen.

Wie du in dem Zusammenhang auf __ Muscheln kommst weiß ich nicht.

Edit: Ich seh grade in deinem Profil 2000 als Teichgröße. Ist das die Literangabe, ist die noch aktuell oder hast du hast dich bei deinen Angaben verschrieben?

lg
ebo


----------



## Piddel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hi Astrid,
hab mich auch erst neu hier angemeldet und stehe vor gleichen Problemen. Will meinen Teich demnächst " entschlammen " und dann irgendwie erstmal Grund reinbringen und anschließend soll ein selbstgebauter Filter seinen Dienst aufnehmen.

Peter


----------



## Meery (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Danke für die lieben Worte und Empfehlungen,

ich werde das Wasser ablassen, oder besser gesagt auspumpen,
Schlamm und dergleichen rausschöpfen, oder wie auch immer,
mich nach einer Pumpe umschauen, die 70000 Liter bewähltigen
kann und ich nicht arm dabei werde, den Bachlauf und das kleine
Auffangbecken reinigen.
Rohrschilf etwas entfernen, hab da auch eine Menge von.

Was ich mich nun frage, was mache ich mit meinen Seerosen?
Da habe ich eine ganze Insel von.

So nun habt ihr auch mal einen Einblick von meinem kleinen Teil 
meines Garten/Teich Reiches,
Wollte die Bilder eigentlich dokumentieren, aber bekomme das nicht
hin ;-(

Das erste Bild ist gemacht worden, als wir den Mulch von der
Wasseroberfläche entfernt hatten und auch mit dem Kescher 
einen Teil vom Boden, aber warscheinlich nur einen kleinen Teil
Vom hinteren Teil des Teiches habe ich komischerweise nur
die Seeroseninsel aufgenommen, aber ihr könnt euch das
genauso vorstellen wie vor der Brücke, halt weniger __ Schilfrohr
dafür eine Seeroseninsel mit verschiedenen Seerosen.

GLG

Astrid


----------



## ebo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hallo.

Es wird viel Arbeit aber das wird sich lohnen der Teich ist doch sehr schön angelegt. Also ich würde das Wasser zum Teil ablassen und mal gründlich reinigen. Wichtig ist vor allem der Gammel am Boden.

Und wenn du dich beeilst dann nehmen die Seerosen auch keinen Schaden.

Bei der Pumpe nimmste einfach eine Tauchpumpe aus dem Baumarkt. Aber eine für Dreckwasser. Die sind relativ günstig und zum Auspumpen reichen die. Die stellste dann erstmal in eine große Tonne ins Wasser und läßt das Wasser ab. Seitlich in der Tonne Löcher rein damit das Wasser nachläuft bist das der Teich leer ist. Bepflanzung zurückschneiden, Teichboden säubern usw.
Danach wieder Wasser marsch. 

Sollte im Teich Kies liegen würde ich den entfernen. Auch andere Dinge wie Sand etc. EIn Grund bildet sich von ganz alleine. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. 
Du kannst den Kies aber auch waschen und wieder verwenden. Ist nur ne Mordsarbeit.
Gruss
ebo


----------



## Meery (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hallo,

Kies ist auch drin, sonst hätte sich der Teichsauger nicht immer verstopft,
werde den auch entfernen.

Echt nett von euch, mir so viel Mut zu machen.

Was für Teichsaubermachpumpen nehmt ihr denn?
(Weiß nicht richtig wie die heißen*schäm*)

Lg
Astrid


----------



## Meery (22. März 2010)

*Winterbilder*

Hier noch ein paar Winterbilder, da kann man die Größe besser sehen

Am Schluß habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Bachlauf gefunden


Lg

Astrid


----------



## Nobby (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hallo Astrid,

ich meine das zum Abpumpen eine handelsübliche Tauchpumpe für dich
ausreicht. Google doch einfach mal nach Tauchpumpe.

Ich hatte mir letztens noch eine bei Aldi gekauft.


----------



## ebo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hallo.

Nimm einfach eine Schmutzwassertauchpumpe. Bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt so ab 40 Euro. Musst halt mal schaun. Wichtig ist aber "Schmutzwasser".
Ich habe hier auch immer eine liegen. Benutze ich zb. um den Pumpenschacht zu säubern.

lg
ebo


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Servus Astrid

Herzlich Willkommen

Du hast einen wunderschön eingewachsenen Teich  Natur pur 

Um die Lage abschätzen zu können wären Bilder von "Jetzt" sehr hilfreich ...

Was ich machen würde wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre ...


alle abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile beseitigen/herausfischen/keschern
braune, feste Teile der Pflanzen oberhalb des Wasserspiegel abschneiden, aber nicht neue Triebe dabei verletzen, also genau schauen ob sich was grünes zeigt
die eventuell toten Fische/__ Frösche versuchen zu finden und heraus keschern
eine Pumpe installieren zB. Diese, um Bewegung ins Teichwasser zu bekommen, aber nicht am Teichgrund ablegen, sondern im freien Wasser erstmal.
Wassertest besorgen, vorzugsweise Tröpfchentest
Später, wenn sich die Wasserwerte gebessert haben, kann man dann über einen Filter nachdenken, wenn Fische gewünscht.

Diese Punkte mit Rücksicht auf eventuelle, noch im Teich befindliche __ Libellen- und Käferlarven, Frosch- bzw. __ Kröten- bzw. Molchlaich und auch die adulten Tiere, durchführen.
Also besonderes Augenmerk auf "Krabbeltiere" richten ... und dementsprechend vorsichtig zu rande gehen.

Ich denke du brauchst nicht unbedingt jetzt den kompl. Teichboden vom Mulm reinigen, würdest dadurch die komplette Biologie zerstören, sondern höchstens mit dem Kescher Teile (1/4) des Teiches erstmal zu reinigen ... so können Lebewesen in den Teil des Teiches flüchten, wo keine Reinigung geplant ist ..... und die Biologie bleibt erhalten 

Das stinken wird sich dann auch bald in Luft auflösen.

Wäre schade den Teich durch eine Generalreinigung den Charme zu nehmen, wäre dann ja eine Neuanlage mit all ihren Problemen .....


----------



## Meery (26. März 2010)

*Welche Pumpe??*

Hallo,

ich mal wieder, Teichwasser ist nun größtenteils abgelassen, der kleine Rest kommt Morgen noch dran, Vorlaufbecken, oder wie das heißt, ist im Bachlauf integriert ist schon sauber.

Nun habe ich eine Frage, welche Filterpumpe würdet ihr mir empfehlen:

1. Velda Biofill XL Teichfilter + UVC 72W + Pumpe / 60 cm³

Die hört sich gut an braucht aber 320 Watt, nee Menge oder?

Lg
Astrid


----------



## boesihexi (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

hallo astrid,

du hast einen sehr schönen teich. die arbeit wird sich sicher lohnen. ich habe auch letztes jahr einen teich übernommen und diese arbeit hinter mir. sobald du den teich ein wenig gepflegt hast, hört er auf zu stinken.

was mir aufgefallen ist: dein teich ist im winter komplett zugefroren. das sollte aber nicht sein! ich habe in meinem teich im winter einen dicken holzbalken und eine styroporplatte, die verhindern, dass der teich ganz zufriert. friert der teich komplett zu, findet kein luftaustausch mehr statt und dann vergammelt alles im teich. dann stinkt der teich im frühjahr richtig toll. also, nach der diesjährigen säuberungsaktion im nächsten winter daran denken, dass der teich und die darin lebenden tiere, pflanzen und microorganismen sauerstoff brauchen. nicht mehr zufrieren lassen.

viel erfolg bei deiner säuberungsarbeit 
lg,
gabriela


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Hi,
ähnliches hatte ich vor 2 Jahren an meinem "alten" Teich. Hab alles mögliche probiert um das "Gestinke" loszuwerden. Vergebens.
Letztendlich hab ich ihn auch abgepumpt, Kies und Steine raus und gereinigt. Dann auch noch den gesamten "nackten" Teichboden und die Teichränder gespült.
Dann wieder neu angelegt und alles war gut. Ist wirklich eine Sch*..arbeit, wird aber von Erfolg gekrönt. Planzen habe ich in entsprechenden Kübeln zwischengelagert.

Wie bereits geschrieben musst du darauf achten dass der Teich im Winter nicht komplett zufriert...das ist wichtig.
Ein Holzbalken und / oder Styropor ist mal ein guter Ansatz. Bei einem Winter wie wir ihn aber hatten kein Garant gegen Zufrieren. Ich hab den ganzen Winter eine Teichheizung drin um garantiert ein "Loch" frei zu haben.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Arbeit. Das wird schon wieder


----------



## boesihexi (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

@frank

mein teich ist mitten in der pampa, mitten zwischen den acker am rand der stadt. dort ist um einige grad kälter als in der stadt. mit dem dicken, schräg gelegten holzbalken und dem styropor war der teich auch diesen winter nie ganz zugefroren. mein teich weisst aber auch, dass er nie eine teichheizung zu gesicht bekommen könnte, da wir dort keinen strom haben. entsprechend anständig benimmt er sich auch


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*



> entsprechend anständig benimmt er sich auch



Gut erzogen 
Werde mit meinem auch mal im Herbst reden.:beten


----------



## Bordersuse (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Geniale Teichlandschaft,


----------



## Meery (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verzweifelt*

Dankeschön,

war einige Zeit ziemlich krank, daher melde ich mich jetzt erst wieder.

Habe den kompletten Teich abgepumpt, die Steine entfernt, die auf dem Boden lagen,
nicht allen Schlamm, da sehr viele Pflanfen dort sind, die wären sonst alle hinüber, der
Teich ist auch interessanter Weise in zwei Teile aufgeteilt, unten am Boden durch Teichfolie,
eine Seite viel Schlamm und __ Rohrkolben und irgendein __ Schilf, Rohrkolben habe ich nun dezimiert, also dort wo im ersten Teil des Teichs Pflanzen stehen habe ich nicht so 
aufgeräumt, ging echt nicht.

Mache auch wieder ein paar Fotos, wenn es heller wird.

Danke für eure Beiträge.

Lg

Astrid


----------

